

Ex-CIA chief Michael Hayden: What Edward Snowden did - jjguy
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/19/opinion/hayden-snowden-impact

======
linuxhansl
Yada, yada, our adversaries, yada, yada, betrayal, yada, yada, can no longer
work in secret.

Somehow we are to believe that there is a terrorist hiding behind every corner
and under every rock, and that only by working in secret our government can
keep us safe.

A rational person would tackle poverty, health care, debt, aging
infrastructure, foreign policy, environment issues, etc, etc.

An irrational person on the other hand may be driven by fear and spends insane
amounts of money and effort to protect against a perceived threat that is
hardly more dangerous than lightening strike.

Even in the month of September 2001 more people in the US died in traffic
accidents than in the 9/11 attacks.

------
mtgx
I see they keep trying to portray him as a spy, or worse than spy.

